# LuCI for FreeBSD?



## balanga (Aug 8, 2019)

Is there anything remotely like an equivalent of LuCI for FreeBSD?

OpenWrt comes with a built-in GUI (LuCI) for configuring the system, and it would be handy to have something like that for FreeBSD.


----------



## ctaranotte (Aug 9, 2019)

balanga said:


> Is there anything remotely like an equivalent of LuCI for FreeBSD?



Are you looking for something like sysutils/webmin ?


----------

